# Rat feeding frequency



## Sold1ers1de (Mar 15, 2014)

So, Hades seems to like rats and tilapia more than any other food items I offer, he loves them. How often can I safely offer him rats?


----------



## Josh (Mar 15, 2014)

I would only do so every so often. Maybe once a week at most. If you can give him extra cod liver oil it will help ensure that he doesn't get impacted with rat fur. Try mixing his favorite foods with other good stuff to wean him off the not-so-good stuff


----------



## Mootworm (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm gonna piggy back on your post  What about hairless rats? I have a few that I breed, and a good stockpile in my freezer. Since there's no risk of impacting due to hair, I could offer pretty regularly right? Not that I've gotten my girl to eat rats yet lol.


----------



## Michael Soto (Mar 17, 2014)

I would still only feed one or two a week. Just because rats are high in fat.


----------



## Deac77 (Mar 17, 2014)

I feed mice and rats at EVERY SINGLE feeding, they will not get impacted from fur if your temps are right and you keep you husbandry on track


----------



## Sold1ers1de (Mar 17, 2014)

Deac77, I was going to say, he definitely is having no problem taking a huge dump after eating rats...


----------

